# HiLex controls



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about this company. I am looking at a new control for the boat. Look at it here 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=001&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=110267633657&rd=1

I am told it is all metal except the cover, I don't want have to be working on it after instalation.


----------

